# Is your baby's head on the left of your 20 week scan?



## bubble27

Hi, everyone, 
Well I'm sat here now 1 day over my due date so I've been scowling the internet for gender clues, as our baby wouldn't let us see its gender at the 20 week scan..however I'm not sure if its a theory or just a coincidence but majority of scans that I've seen and confirmed gender tends to be boys heads on the left and girls on the right as you look at the scan picture? 

I've got a little boy and expecting this one any day now, I've got no hunches as what the gender is but it is the same position as my boys scan pics even though the head shape is different.

Please post your confirmed scan pics, I will also try to upload both my little boys scan pic and baby number 2's aswell.

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## bubble27

Boy 20 week scan


----------



## bubble27

20 week scan, unknown gender


----------



## Ambermichelle

I'm not sure about the head on a particular side, but I'm going to guess girl based on the skull theory :)


----------



## foxiechick1

My two boys were opposites ds1 on the right and ds2 on the left.
I think you have a girl there though just looks dainty! :) keep us posted! X


----------



## bubble27

Thanks for your replies..,any more guesses? Please keep me entertained...maternity leave is so boring when your waiting around for labour to begin lol xxxx


----------



## Katiie

I think boy. 
Purely because it looks like my sons skull shape from his 20 week scan xx


----------



## slg76

There is some truth to determining gender bases on which side the baby versus placenta is on but it only holds true for the first eight weeks. So, if you don't get an early ultrasound it doesn't matter which way the baby is facing in the pics.


----------



## Shilo

Skull definitely looks girly


----------



## tablefor4

It took forever to get our 20 week ultrasound pics and measurements and alot of jiggling baby around (we're Team Yellow anyway), and have pics of bub on both the left and the right. So no help here :)


----------



## bubble27

Still can't quite believe it but our perfect little girl arrived this morning at 11.29am so overjoyed xxxxx


----------



## MiasMum

Many congratulations x


----------



## foxiechick1

Congrats! Xx


----------

